# Journals section??



## wishn2Bmom

I am so excited to have this section as a part of BNB now. I've been hoping for this for a while now!!!!! 

I was just wondering if at some point there was going to be a designated section for adoption journals? It would be nice I think :)

:happydance: for this section!


----------

